# Updating to 8.4



## carterlake (Dec 14, 2007)

I upgraded my iphone 4S from 6.11 to 8.4 this morning, using iTunes on my windows laptop, it went all the way through, 4 hours, but got an error message at the end, could not be updated, now the screen is black with the picture of an I tunes emblem and a iphone adapter on the phone, phone will not do anything, have removed plug, restarted and still wont do anything except show the logo and adapter picture, not sure what to do now


----------

